# T3 garrett a/r 42 turbo ...for 2.0L 16v ?



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

My firend is selling his T3 with an A/R ratio of 42 ...
I think its off a sabb or volvo ...would this be ok for about 250 whp ?
I want somthing to pull hard from 2500-6500 rpm


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: T3 garrett a/r 42 turbo ...for 2.0L 16v ? (rebel_eye)*

Its a little small for a 16v, not bad for an 8. what trim is it? a 45? You want something a little closer to a 60 trim, that one will probably max out around 200hp. for a 16v I would go with a T3/T04E, but that may be overkill for your needs.


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: T3 garrett a/r 42 turbo ...for 2.0L 16v ? (all-starr-me)*

the 42/48 will go flat at the top end and will definitely not give you 250whp more like 200ish. For the price you can get them for it may be worth the savings. I have a t3 60 trim .60/.48 and it pulls all the way to redline and keeps pulling, that's at 12psi though not sure above that, can't seem to get the time to tune higher.


----------



## MaCPiMP1n (Apr 10, 2000)

Don't bother with that turbo with your 16v.
Your car will feel like a TDi.
At the very least, go with a T3super60 /w a .63 stg3... if it were me, I'd go with a T3/T4 50trim, .63a/r stg3. It'd be a lot easier to achieve your 250whp goal with the latter configuration option... with less boost too.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (MaCPiMP1n)*

Thanks for all the help guys !
Im going to stick to my guns and get a T3 Super 60 with a "killa" log manifold..I have my megasquirt built and G60 injectors with a 3.5 bar FPR ...going to get a ross 16v fuel rail soon and i should be good to go 
going in a low km OBD 2 ABA block ..1.8L rocco 16v head + intake.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (rebel_eye)*

damn ! 
My firend is really tryin to push this turbo on me ! 
Is it possible to change the compressor trim on it ? im going to find out exactly what it is tonight.
hes going to give it to me for 100$ CND ! with 1 foot of the downpipe off the turbo and all the oil / intercooler lines ..
so for 400$ cnd i will get the Killa Log Manifold , that small turbo , half a downpipe , and a big SABB intercooler ! 
So far i have :
G60 injectors 
3.5 Bar FPR 
16v Rocco head / intake 
2.0L aba bottom 
16v automatic TB 
Workin + tested Megasquirt








im movin on up guys !!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: T3 garrett a/r 42 turbo ...for 2.0L 16v ? (rebel_eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebel_eye* »_My firend is selling his T3 with an A/R ratio of 42 ...
I think its off a sabb or volvo ...would this be ok for about 250 whp ?
I want somthing to pull hard from 2500-6500 rpm 

A t3 is a little small for a 16v. t3 super 60 would be the smallest I would go.


----------



## KeithMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (rebel_eye)*

You won`t fuel enough with the greens, I run 350cc`s and they`re too small on my MS`d 16vg60, I`ve got some 42lb (420cc) injectors coming and I may have to run them higher than 3 bar fpr to get enough fuel without hitting over 80% duty cycle (at 100% on a 78mm pulley with the 350`s at 6500 rpm, 10psi).

Don`t waste your time with the Greens, you`ll have to do most of the mapping again when you change injectors anyway (like I`ll have to).


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (KeithMac)*

You guys think i should sell my 3.5 Bar FRP and keep my stock 3 bar ?
then get some 440 cc injectors ?
Or should i keep my 3.5 bar just in case ...


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (rebel_eye)*

Ditch the G60 injectors.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (jamaicula)*

trying too...lol

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2245156


----------



## KeithMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (rebel_eye)*

I`d keep both the 3 and 3.5 bar regs until you`ve run the car, got it mapped properly and know you don`t need the spare..


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (KeithMac)*

if its goin on a 16v, go at least 42lb, im considering 55lb on my 8v right now with c2 software.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (PBWB)*

how much can they support with 3.5 bar anyways ?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (rebel_eye)*

as much as you want, just make sure its mapped right (go c2)


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (PBWB)*

i have this ...should be able to map it with some vortex aid


























_Modified by rebel_eye at 7:27 PM 10-20-2005_


----------



## KeithMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (rebel_eye)*

Good choice


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (KeithMac)*

so what green tops will support 250 + ?


----------



## KeithMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (rebel_eye)*

I`ve got somw 42lb`ers coming, with an adjustable FPR they should be good for 250+ bhp.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (KeithMac)*

so Green tops are safe for 200 whp ? @ 3.5 bar ?
i could deal with 200 whp for now lol...
im rollin on 80 whp now lol


----------

